# Forum app auch für Nokia?



## DerNachbar (9. Juli 2011)

*Forum app auch für Nokia?*

Weiß nicht ob das hier richtig ist aber ich wollte nur fragen ob es das Forum auch für Nokia Handys gibt so wie für android den habe Android und mein Kumpel hat ein Nokia e75


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forum app auch für Nokia?*

Suchst du nen Webbrowser?


----------



## DerNachbar (10. Juli 2011)

Nein ich will wissen ob es app wie für das iphone und für android auch für das Nokia e75 gibt zb die Forums app


----------



## Falk (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forum app auch für Nokia?*

Nein, bisher gibt es keine App für Nokia - nachdem Nokia selbst nicht mehr auf Symbian setzt bei Smartphones sondern Windows Phone 7 den Vorzug gibt wird es da auch nichts mehr geben.


----------



## DerNachbar (11. Juli 2011)

Ja aber das e75 hat doch symbian


----------



## Falk (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forum app auch für Nokia?*



DerNachbar schrieb:


> Ja aber das e75 hat doch symbian


 
Ja, aber die zukünftige Entwicklung sieht leider so aus, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt, für bestehende Nokia-Geräte eine entsprechende Foren-App zu machen. Die meisten Leute die ein Smartphone wollen greifen eben zu einem Android oder iOS-Gerät.


----------



## DerNachbar (11. Juli 2011)

Also gibt es für das Nokia eine?
Also für e 75


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Juli 2011)

Nein, und es wird auch keine geben.


----------



## DerNachbar (11. Juli 2011)

Ok thx
Kann ich mir eine selber Programmiren


----------



## Jimini (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forum app auch für Nokia?*



DerNachbar schrieb:


> Ok thx
> Kann ich mir eine selber Programmiren


 
Da hier niemand weiß, ob du programmieren kannst, bist du der einzige, der diese Frage beantworten kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DerNachbar (11. Juli 2011)

Ein bischen mit c kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Micha77 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forum app auch für Nokia?*

nochma so nebenbei,wo loggt man sich bei der android app ein??


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2011)

Menü -> login


----------



## Micha77 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forum app auch für Nokia?*

Danke dir!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum app auch für Nokia?*

wie sieht es denn mit MeeGo aus? Wird es hier Unterstützung geben?


----------



## Falk (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum app auch für Nokia?*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit MeeGo aus? Wird es hier Unterstützung geben?


 
Nein, die Anzahl der Geräte mit MeeGo ist einfach zu gering.


----------



## DerNachbar (10. August 2011)

Was ist meego?


----------



## Falk (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum app auch für Nokia?*



DerNachbar schrieb:


> Was ist meego?


 
MeeGo

Gibt z.B. das Nokia N900 damit.


----------

